# 2500 HD Timbren VS ReadyLift



## DreamGreen (Nov 10, 2010)

I need a little help choosing if I should get Timbren's or ReadyLift. I like the look the Readylift gives just not sure if it is the right choice I have a 2005 2500HD duramax. I just got a 8'-6" Western Pro Plow. I will be plowing P-lots and some long driveways. I know it is a lot of weight on the front end and im trying to keep my truck level. Any suggestions ??? Thanks. ussmileyflag


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I say put both or just ethier one is fine


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site. If its in your budget, both is a great option. If not the Timbrens are all you need. That is also not to much plow for your truck. Its just right, IMO.:waving:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the Timbrens on my truck....even with the weight of an XLS, I'm totally satisfied. As far as the rear end, I hualed our new boat with it and stopped at the scales, 15600 LBS, and it didn't sag a bit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Timbrens and a Ready Lift do two very different things.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

2COR517;1110956 said:


> Timbrens and a Ready Lift do two very different things.


This is correct.

However I got both and glad I did.


----------



## DreamGreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. Figured do the right thing and install both. Any recomendations on air intakes?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

.......................................


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

On the timbrens buyers makes then same thing for $100 less. I got some at northern tool last year online.


----------



## Cmoore13 (Dec 21, 2011)

I put both on my truck and I'm glad I did... The truck sits nice and level and the sag in the front end was greatly reduced when carrying the plow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Timbrens have a good warranty. A set of mine ripped from te metal fastener and I called them up and sent some pics and they sent me a brand new set no questions asked.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

DreamGreen;1112571 said:


> Thanks so much. Figured do the right thing and install both. Any recomendations on air intakes?


go spectre. have that in my dodge and its survived being COVERED in mud time after time, without cleaning it right away. also have one in my chevy and it gave me a noticeale increase, and it has its own little *poof*, like a turbo, when u floor it and the truck changes gears, amazing. but go spectre, may be cheaper then k&n but it does the exact same thing, for less.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Buyers instead of Timbrens and just crank the stock T-bar bolts.


----------

